# Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!



## Onkel Tom (5. Juni 2009)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!

Ich bin selten sprachlos, aber im Moment weiß ich wirklich nicht recht, wie ich anfangen soll euch zu beschreiben, was ich gerade vollbracht habe. Ich würde sagen, ich schreibe einfach mal drauf los und wir sehen mal was raus kommt. 

Gestern hatte ich einen sehr anstrengenden Arbeitstag, welcher um 7:30 Uhr begann und erst am Abend um 18:15 Uhr endete. Deshalb baute ich heute einige der gestern gesammelten Überstunden einfach gleich wieder ab und verließ meine Arbeit um 13:30 Uhr. Jetzt im Augenblick, wenn ich auf die Uhr schaue haben wir es 16:45 Uhr und was ich heute in der Zeit dazwischen erleben durfte möchte ich euch nun erzählen.

Als ich von der Arbeit nach Hause kam, rief ich meinen Vater an, um ihm vor einem "Blitzer" in der Stadt zu warnen und ihm gleichzeitig zu berichten, dass ich nun zum Angeln gehen werde. Ich denke, es war dann so 14 Uhr, als ich am Wasser ankam. Ziel war eine der bei uns reichlich vorhandenen Kiesgruben. 

Am Gewässer angekommen, stellte ich zu meiner Freude fest, dass ich der einzige Angler bin. Das ist ein äußerst seltener Zustand, denn wie fast überall in Deutschland unterliegen auch die Gewässer hier einem sehr starken Befischungsdruck. Also stieg ich schnell in die Wathose und machte mich auf den Weg zur ersten Stelle. Während ich den Arnaud 110 F das erste mal auswarf und mit der Köderführung begann, schaute ich quer über das Gewässer zu meiner Lieblingsstelle. Auf diese Stelle freute ich mich ganz besonders, denn dort hatte ich in den letzten Wochen immer wieder gute Fische fangen können. 
Wenige Würfe später fuhr wie aus dem nichts ein Auto hinter meinem Rücken vorbei, mit einem Boot auf dem Dach. Ich befürchtete schon schlimmes und tatsächlich kam es, wie es kommen musste. 
Karpfenangler setzten sich genau an die Stelle aller Stellen, meinem so geliebten "Hot Spot". 

Wieder kam dieses Gefühl in mir hoch, eine gewisse Wut. Nicht wegen der Karpfenangler, sondern mehr, weil ich in den letzten Tagen viel Pech beim Angeln hatte. Viele Fehlbisse, kaum freie Stellen, total schlechtes Wetter usw. So wechselte ich meine Stelle und begab mich in die Nähe der Karpfenangler, welche bereits dabei waren, ihr Zelt aufzubauen und ihren Platz einzurichten. Immer noch verfluchte ich diese Situation in Gedanken, doch genau diese Karpfenangler sollten in weniger als 30 Minuten zu guten Freunden werden.

Die Karpfenangler und mich trennten in etwa 40 Meter und eine Schilfbank, durch die man sich jedoch durchaus beobachten konnte. Ich stand also mit meiner Wathose im Wasser und montierte einen 12,5 cm Gummifisch in der Farbe grün-orange. Der Arnaud brachte zuvor keine Bisse und so dachte ich, versuche ich es mal wieder mit Gummi. Der Jigkopf war recht leicht, rot lackiert und ich benutzte keinen Stinger. Mehrere Würfe brachten keinen Biss und die Beißflaute der letzten Tage wurde wieder bestätigt. 

Dann warf ich den Gummifisch sehr weit gerade aus. Ich schloss den Bügel und kurbelte den Köder knapp über dem total verkrauteten Boden langsam ein und dann geschah es. Ich bekam einen Fehlbiss! Dachte ich! Denn nach dem ersten schnellen Schlag in der Rute, den ich nicht parieren konnte, "klopfte" es gleich noch mal und ich schlug an!

Der Fisch hing und ich spürte einen deutlichen Widerstand an meiner Jackson STL Pro Twitch'n Trick (WG 12-38 Gramm). Ich dachte an einen guten Hecht, doch dann sah ich eine rot gefärbte Schwanzflosse die Oberfläche durchbrechen. Mein rechtes Bein fing in der Wathose unweigerlich an zu zittern und plötzlich spielte die Bremse der 2500er Shimano Technium MgS das "Lied vom Tod". Eine so lang andauernde und rasante Flucht hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr erlebt. Der Fisch stürmte förmlich mit aller Kraft davon und der Drill gestaltete sich an der leichten Rute zu einem sehr spannenden Erlebnis.

Immer wieder zwang ich den Fisch nach oben und immer wieder folgten heftigste Fluchten, bis der Fisch das erste mal heftigst an der Oberfläche "platschte". Nun hatte ich auch die Aufmerksamkeit der Karpfenangler, die nun ihre Arbeiten unterbrachen und die Situation durch die Schilfbank beobachteten. 

Bei der nächsten Flucht riss der Hecht die Kiemendeckel auf, schraubte seinen kompletten Körper aus dem Wasser und raste davon. Dadurch sah ich ihn das erste mal fast in kompletter Länge und nun wusste ich auch, was da am Haken hängt. Ich bat die Karpfenangler lautstark rufend um einen Kescher, in der Hoffnung und dem stillen Wissen, dass die immer einen großen dabei haben. Ich hatte keine Landehilfe dabei und zum Glück machten sich die beiden Karpfenangler auch sofort mit einem Kescher auf den Weg zu mir.


Der Drill war aber noch lange nicht zu Ende. Der Großhecht setzte sich heftigst zur Wehr und gelangte in eine dichte Krautbank, in welcher er sich fest setzte. Ich konnte mit der Rute keinen höheren Druck mehr aufbauen und arbeitete nur noch gegen die Bremse. Also blockierte ich mit der Hand die Spule und lief langsam rückwärts. Dadurch konnte ich den Hecht aus der Krautbank befördern und weiter drillen. 
Nun war alles bereit und die zu mir geeilten Karpfenangler standen mit dem Kescher bereit.

Eine letzte Flucht des Fisches machte die Sache nochmals spannend, denn der Hecht marschierte in eine ufernahe Schilfbank. Dort konnte ich ihn jedoch recht schnell wieder heraus bringen und schließlich gelang der zweite Kescherversuch. 

Die beiden sagten zu mir, dass ich den Fisch nun bestimmt abschlagen wolle und ich antwortete:

"Ihr Karpfenangler seid nicht die einzigen Angler, die wissen, dass man solch kapitale und schöne Exemplare nicht sinnlos abknüppeln sollte."

Mit diesem klaren Standpunkt habe ich wohl Freunde gewonnen und einer der beiden brachte eine Abhakmatte, eine Waage und einen Wiegesack.

Diesen beiden habe ich dann auch die folgenden Bilder zu verdanken, die sie freundlicher Weise mit meiner Digitalkamera für mich machten. Ohne ihre Hilfe, wären mir diese wunderbaren Erinnerungen nicht möglich gewesen. Auch die schonende Behandlung und das genaue Vermessen und Wiegen des Hechtes wären nicht möglich gewesen.

Nun möchte ich euch aber die Bilder nicht länger vorenthalten! Viel Spaß damit.

http://img37.*ih.us/img37/4094/pbhechtmit114cmund12kgi.jpg

http://img37.*ih.us/img37/7859/pbhechtmit114cmund12kgio.jpg

http://img37.*ih.us/img37/8825/pbhechtmit114cmund12kgim.jpg

http://img37.*ih.us/img37/5704/pbhechtmit114cmund12kgir.jpg

http://img37.*ih.us/img37/1562/releasedesgrohechtesi.jpg

Die Daten des Fisches:

Länge: 114 cm (neuer PB, alter Stand: 105cm]
Gewicht: 24 Pfund

Was bleibt nach einem solchen Fang? 

Es ist mein 98. Hecht in diesem Jahr. Wie es aussieht, werde ich in diesem Jahr mehr Hechte fangen, als in der letzten Saison, auch wenn da noch ein paar fehlen. Es ist jetzt erst mein drittes Jahr als Raubfischangler mit Fischereischein und es ist mir bisher in jedem Jahr gelungen, wenigstens einen Fisch über 100 cm zu fangen.

Damit will ich eigentlich nur folgendes zum Ausdruck bringen:

Wenn man stets an sich arbeitet, nie aufgibt, immer bemüht ist, sich selbst zu verbessern, sich nicht durch Rückschläge, Schneidertage und andere Schwierigkeiten aus der Ruhe bringen lässt, dann ist es auch immer möglich in den stark befischten deutschen Binnengewässern, einen Traumfisch zu fangen.

Ich hoffe, euch hat der Bericht gefallen und ich wünsche euch auch viel Erfolg im weiteren Verlauf der Saison!


----------



## Lautertaler (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

:mPetri Heil, geiler Bericht und noch geilerer Fisch!!!!:m


----------



## Raabiat (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

das vorletzte Bild ist PORNO!!!

ich hab hier lang niht mehr geschrieben, aber deine Story und der Fisch sind wirklich Klasse!

Grüß die Karpfenangler 

geiler Fisch und schön dass er noch schwimmt ...


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

supergeiler bericht und traumhafter fisch ... wirklich dickes petri dazu  ... wie du schopn sagtest, ist viel arbeit und geduld bis man in nem viel befischten see hier in deutschland nen dicken hecht fängt !!! 
lg


----------



## Metare (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

Petri Heil...

respekt


----------



## bacalo (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

Hallo Onkel Tom,

neige mein schütteres Haupt vor diesem wunderbar zu lesenden Bericht. Danke euch allen für die schönen Bilder|rolleyes!!

Diesen Bericht würde ich gerne noch einmal in der hauseigenen Anglerpraxis lesen .

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem Erlebten:vik:.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MegaBarsch (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

Genial! Toller Bericht und super Fotos!
Glückwunsch!


----------



## Steph75 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

Klasse, Super, toller Hecht.Dickes Petri auch von mir.
Allerdings, bei welcher Arbeitsstelle kommt man bei einer Arbeitszeit von 7.30 Uhr bis 18.15 Uhr denn zu Überstunden 
Som eine Arbeitszeit fällt doch eigentlich noch unter Urlaub.......


----------



## Joka (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

GW zu dem tollen Fisch und super Bericht #6


----------



## Esoxfreund (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

sehr sehr schön Thomas    :q

besonders das letzte Bild gefällt mir sehr gut, prima das die Karfenangler noch nette Fotos gemacht haben  ..
ich kenn das nur zu gut, alleine mußt du erstmal solche schönen Bilder machen #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

Schöner Bericht, tolle Fotos, und natürlich ein RICHTIGER Fisch! #6

Schön geschrieben, und es wird auch deutlich wie spannend, unfallträchtig und knapp es war. 
Wie oft saß der Hecht wirklich fest?  
Da gehört dann auch eine Portion Glück zu.
Und eine Kameradschaft am Wasser, die im Notfall sowas erst möglich macht.
Das ist auch wichtig - einen beherzten Helfer zur rechten Zeit!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

Toller Bericht!
Hab ich mir auch gleich füs Magazin "gekrallt" - Danke für die Erlaubis ;-))


----------



## kohlie0611 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

Fettes Petri zur Uroma#6


----------



## Aalhunter33 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

PETRI zu dem tollen Hecht !
Macht Spaß so etwas zu lesen.


----------



## Seefliege (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

|wavey:

ein dickes petri heil auch von mir. #r da bekommt man richtig lust wieder an's wasser zu gehen ...


----------



## NoSaint (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

Mann mann mann, ein riesiges Petrie von mir, so nen Fisch fängt man wiklich nicht alle Tage |bigeyes#6#r


----------



## Carpi107 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

Wirklich toller Bericht!!!!!Und klasse Fotos!
Glückwunsch


----------



## klumpi (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

ein dickes Petri Heil


----------



## Fitti (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

Leck mich fett, da hätte ich noch stundenlang weiterlesen können (so geil geschrieben!!) Fettes Petri #r


----------



## flasha (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

Petri!

98. Hecht?! Man, andere sind froh überhaupt mal einen zu Gesicht zu bekommen.


----------



## angler4711 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

Moin, Moin!



Toller Beitrag, geile Bilder und super Fisch!





Auch von mir ein dickes Petri Heil!


#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Bobster (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

Sehr gut erzählt und mit tollen Bilder unterlegt.

...und was ich persönlich am allerbesten finde ist Dein

*Catch & Release #6*

Alle Achtung, Hut ab und ein dickes Petri !

Bobster


----------



## Rhxnxr (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

toller Bericht, schöner Fang und ein *dickes *Petri heil von mir :k!


----------



## schakal1182 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

Wichklich tolle Story! Ein dickes Petri zum Traumfisch von mir! Schicke Fotos!

#6:g


----------



## FrankL80 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

vom feinsten!!!


----------



## Breamhunter (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

Einfach nur geil #6
Schöner Fisch, schöne Fotos, schöne Story.

Der Karpfenangler: Dein Freund und Helfer :q


----------



## zanderzone (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

Geil, dass er wieder schwimmen durfte!!! Petri zum Traumfisch!!


----------



## minden (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

Da hat mal der richtige den Hecht gefangen,...klasse Story geile Fotos und super das er weiterschwimmen darf.
#6#6#6
Vielleicht trefft ihr euch ja nochmal wenn er die 130 geknackt hat#h


----------



## Carpkiller07 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

Super Fisch...................
Petri.........
Super Bilder sind auch bei rumgekommen:vik:


----------



## Maurice (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

hi
dickes petri geiler bericht und fotos einfach top
weiter so
mfg
Maurice


----------



## hecht 01 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

herzlichen glückwunsch 
petri heil da hast ja nen ordendlichen hecht erwischt
wo is denn eig. der see ??
oder is das geheim ??


mfg. hecht 01


----------



## surfer93 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

Petri zu diesem wunderschönen Fisch!
Super Bericht den du geschrieben hast
Ich glaub nach den Rückschlägen der letzten Tage, wovon du geschrieben hast, hast du dir den Fisch auch echt verdient

Gruß Tim


----------



## RheinBarbe (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*



Onkel Tom schrieb:


> Es ist mein* 98. Hecht in diesem Jahr.*



|uhoh:

Ist das irgndwie ein Hechtpuff oder wie fängt man 98 Hechte bis zum 05.06.?


----------



## oderberni (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

#6Guter Bericht 

Ein dickes Petri,toller Bericht und tolle Bilder.

Gruß Oderberni


----------



## Zanderzeit (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> |uhoh:
> 
> Ist das irgndwie ein Hechtpuff oder wie fängt man 98 Hechte bis zum 05.06.?



Das wundert mich auch 98 in diesem Jahr?

Wirklich klasse Bericht, super geschrieben. Klasse Fotos!!!
Weiter so!! :q


----------



## Khaane (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH - Sehr schöner Bericht und ein absoluter Traumhecht.

PS: Bei den letzten 2 Fotos hätte ich ehrlich gesagt etwas Angst um meine Finger - Big Mama ist ja nicht gerade zimperlich


----------



## Onkel Tom (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

Danke für eure Glückwünsche und Kommentare. Freut mich sehr, wenn euch der Bericht gefällt. Mir hat das schreiben auch sehr viel Spaß bereitet, denn so konnte ich das ganze nochmals erleben.

@ Lahndöbel & Zanderzeit

Mag schon sein, dass euch diese Zahl abenteuerlich vorkommt, aber ich habe es nicht nötig mir hier irgendetwas auszudenken. Habt ihr euch denn auch gewundert, als ein vor kurzem erst gesperrter (sehr bekannter) User, ständig (beinahe täglich) enorme Fänge mit dazugehörigen Bildern im Raubfischthread gepostet hat, oder haltet ihr die Saale vielleicht auch für einen "Hechtpuff"?

In Brandenburg ist der Hecht seit dem 01.04. wieder offen und wird seit dem beangelt. Ich kenne meine Gewässer, besitze ein Boot, beherrsche meine Köder und das Gerät. Ich bin Spinnangler und beinahe täglich an irgendeinem Gewässer hier unterwegs. Als „Hechtpuff“ kann man hier ja nun mal wirklich kein Gewässer bezeichnen.


----------



## bacalo (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

Lass es und sehe es so:

"Neid ist auch eine Form der Anerkennung"!

Dieses Fisch- und Fang-Erlebnis hat einen Ehrenplatz bei deinen "Weist-Du-noch-Geschichten". Daher musst du dich nicht erklären.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Esoxfreund (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

mich wundert das nicht bei dem Ergeiz den Thomas an den Tag legt..
Erfolg kommt nicht von ungefähr, da wir gemeinsam des öfteren unterwegs sind und uns ergänzen, kann ich das nur bestätigen #6

Die Gewässer in unserem Raum sind entweder stark befischt(die Oder) bzw. stehen unter enormen Angeldruck besonders von Anglern die ihren Kühlschrank auffüllen müssen #q

Der Hecht hat Glück gehabt, das der richtige ihn gefangen hat, nun kann er noch einen weiteren Angler glücklich machen :m


----------



## flasha (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*



bacalo schrieb:


> Lass es und sehe es so:
> 
> "Neid ist auch eine Form der Anerkennung"!
> 
> ...




Was hat das mit Neid zu tun?! Es war nur eine normale Frage, weil die Zahl im ersten Moment sehr utopisch vorkam. Ich gönne jedem seinen Fangerfolg. Sei es einer oder tausende Fische. Da könnte sich manch ein Beruffischer was abschauen  Viel Erfolg noch!


----------



## RheinBarbe (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*



flasha schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Neid zu tun?! Es war nur eine normale Frage, weil die Zahl im ersten Moment sehr utopisch vorkam. Ich gönne jedem seinen Fangerfolg. Sei es einer oder tausende Fische. Da könnte sich manch ein Beruffischer was abschauen  Viel Erfolg noch!


Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen.


----------



## Hanns Peter (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

:m Super Bericht, klasse Hecht. Ein dickes Petri |wavey:
Gruss HaPe


----------



## Wolfsburger (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

Petro zu deinem Hecht
Toller Bericht!
Aber wie hast du es den geschafft schon 98 Hechte im Jahr zufangen?#r#r#r


----------



## NoSaint (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

Also 98 Hechte seit der Saison sind echt hart#r, aber mich wundert es nicht, ich mein wenn man sein Gewässer wie aus der (Angel)Westentasche kennt und gut mit seinem Tackle zurecht kommt, warum nicht #6

Ich wünschte nur ich hätte ein solches Gewässer hier in der nähe |bigeyes


----------



## Seefliege (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

|wavey:

" ... Als „Hechtpuff“ kann man hier ja nun mal wirklich kein Gewässer bezeichnen ..."

dem kann ich mich als "einheimischer" ohne weiteres anschließen. verhältnisse wie am forellenteich beim hechtfischen kenne ich persönlich eigentlich nur von binnengewässern im schönen mc pom. auch die boddengewässer um rügen verdienen den namen "puff" nicht wirklich. auch dort springen einem 20 pfd. kapitale oder 100te von hechten nicht einfach so in den kescher ...

@ Onkel Tom;

ohne fleiß, kein preis. weiter so ... #6


----------



## Zacharias Zander (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

 ohne fleiß, kein preis. weiter so ... #6


Genau so sieht's nämlich aus...


----------



## Blink* (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

dickes Petri !#6

sehr schöner Bericht, danke ! #h


----------



## Die-Angler (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

Hallo Onkel Tom,
ein traumhafter Hecht hast du da gefangen. Herzlichen Glückwunsch :vik:#6:vik:.
Ich habe eine Frage zu den Fotos?
Mit welcher Camara? 
Und welches Objektiv hast du benutzt #c? 
Hast du deinen Hecht allein Fotografiert, oder wahrt ihr zu zweit? |rolleyes
Gruß aus Hamburg
Torsten


----------



## Onkel Tom (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

Hallo die Angler!

Die Kamera ist eine ganz normale Casio Exilm (7.2 Mega Pixels) ohne irgendwelche Extras.

Die Fotos wurden von den im bericht erwähnten Karpfenanglern gemacht. Ohne Sie wären die Bilder so nicht möglich gewesen.


----------



## HD4ever (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

Glückwunsch zu dem Brocken !!!! :m

noch viel beeindruckender finde ich allerdings "98. Hecht dieses Jahr" |bigeyes
beneide dich 1. um die viele Zeit zum Angeln 2. zu dem Traumgewässer bei dir 3. zu dieser super Ausbeute und 4. dazu das dir solche schönen Exemplare versehentlich auch mal aus der Hand fallen !!


----------



## Zanderzeit (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*



flasha schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Neid zu tun?! Es war nur eine normale Frage, weil die Zahl im ersten Moment sehr utopisch vorkam. Ich gönne jedem seinen Fangerfolg. Sei es einer oder tausende Fische. Da könnte sich manch ein Beruffischer was abschauen  Viel Erfolg noch!



Ich mich auch...Ich bin keineswegs neidisch, fande es nur im ersten Moment etwas viel, kann ja aber durchaus sein. Habe ja schon gelesen, was für ein ergeiziger Fischer er ist und häufig zum Fischen geht. Hut ab  weiter so


----------



## Carphunter2401 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

na da sag ich mal petry zu dem geilen hecht mach weiter so


----------



## BigGamer (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

klasse bericht und petri!


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

Dickes Petri und toller Bericht.
Man sieht das die Karpfenangler ne Menge Übung mit der Cam haben.
Ganz tolle Fotos.


----------



## snofla (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

super Fisch tolle Story und beste Bilder

dickes Petri auch von mir


----------



## Kark (26. November 2010)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

......


----------



## plötze (26. November 2010)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*



Kark schrieb:


> Hm...in einem anderen Forum gibt es ein neues Posting von dir, dass es sich um deinen ersten Meterhecht handelt...#c
> 
> Ich gönne dir natürlich jeden Fisch...aber so wiedersprüchliche Angaben machen sich natürlich nicht wirklich gut....#d



es gibt ja nicht nur hechte, vielleicht waren die anderen auch welse o.ä.


----------



## Onkel Tom (26. November 2010)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

......


----------



## Ein_Angler (26. November 2010)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

Mach dir nix daraus, aber da spricht einfach nur der pure Neid.


----------



## AlRounD_for_LiFe (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Und jährlich grüßt der Kapitale!*

Hey erstmal dickes Petri !!!
Du hast es echt Verdient, ich Fische selber sehr viel auf Hecht, und bin auch für Cath and Release.
Ich finde auch Freundschaft am Wasser sehr wichtig......und du hattest auch sehr viel glück mit den Karpfenanglern. Ich selbst habe nicht so gute erfahrungen mit anderen Anglern gemacht.


----------

